# JavaVMs und javaws ...

## equinox0r

Hi,

ich hab hier ein kleines Problem mit meiner JavaVM. Ich brauche für ein bestimmtes Programm eigentlich die sun-jdk Version 1.5.0.15. Die gibts aber nicht mehr im Portage und bei Google finde ich sie auch nicht zum Download resp. Ebuild.

Daher habe ich halt mal 1.5.0.20 probiert, mit eselect ausgewählt, aber in der Version scheint es kein javaws zu geben, das ich aber brauche um das Programm zu starten.

Was mach ich denn jetzt?

Danke und Grüße

equinox0r

----------

## Necoro

```
% equery b javaws

 * Searching for javaws ... 

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20/jre/javaws/javaws -> ../bin/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20/jre/bin/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20/jre/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20/bin/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.20/jre/lib/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/bin/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/javaws/javaws -> ../bin/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/bin/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/javaws)

dev-java/java-config-2.1.8-r1 (/usr/bin/javaws -> run-java-tool)
```

Klingt, als wenn du java-config nicht installiert hast  :Smile: 

----------

## equinox0r

doch java-config ist installiert, hab grad ein update auf 2.1.8-r1 gemacht..

```
[I] dev-java/java-config

     Available versions:  

   (0)   1.3.7-r1

   (2)   2.1.7 ~2.1.8 2.1.8-r1

     Installed versions:  1.3.7-r1(10:51:32 02/23/09) 2.1.8-r1(2)(14:26:53 10/08/09)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/

     Description:         Java environment configuration tool

```

Hier nochmal eselect:

```
equinox@dude ~ $ eselect java-vm  list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2 

  [2]   blackdown-jre-1.4.2 

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.5  system-vm user-vm

  [4]   sun-jdk-1.6 

  [5]   sun-jre-bin-1.5
```

equery sagt mir (nach dem update von java-config auch das):

```
equinox@dude ~ $ equery b javaws

[ Searching for file(s) javaws in *... ]

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13/jre/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13/bin/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13/jre/javaws/javaws -> ../bin/javaws)

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13/jre/bin/javaws)

dev-java/java-config-2.1.8-r1 (/usr/bin/javaws -> run-java-tool)

dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15 (/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/javaws/javaws)

dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15 (/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/javaws)

dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15 (/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin/javaws -> ../javaws/javaws)

dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15 (/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin/javaws -> ../jre/bin/javaws)

dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r14 (/opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03/javaws/javaws)

dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r14 (/opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03/bin/javaws -> ../javaws/javaws)

dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r14 (/opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03/javaws)
```

Für mich scheints kein javaws für sun-jdk-1.5.* zu geben .. was läuft hier schief? oder hab ich nur noch was vergessen?

Danke erneuterweise  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Versuch mal, die 1.5er-JRE zu deinstallieren und denn das 1.5er JDK nochmal zu bauen

----------

## equinox0r

Hat leider nicht funktioniert ..

Mir fällt aber grad folgendes auf:

```
equinox@dude ~ $ javaws

* javaws is not available for sun-jdk-1.5 on x86_64

* IMPORTANT: some Java tools are not available on some VMs on some architectures
```

Braucht der die 32Bit Version? Wie bau ich die denn auf meinem 64bit System?

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ... vielleicht app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java

Ist aber nur geraten - hab selber kein 64er system

----------

## equinox0r

Ok das hat funktioniert  :Smile: 

Leider braucht das Programm das ich ausführen will tatsächlich die 1.5.0.15 und nichts darüber. Bekomm ich das noch irgendwoher?

Ansonsten natürlich vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, war super  :Smile: 

Grüße

EDIT:

Ich hab jetzt ein altes Ebuild gefunden mit 1.5.0.15 ..

Beim Bauen gibts aber nen Fehler, mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann:

```
emerge -av =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.15

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.15 [1.5.0.20] USE="X alsa nsplugin" 0 kB [0=>1]

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

ergibt:

```
 * ERROR: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.15 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2797:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       bash "${FILESDIR}"/construct.sh bundled-jdk sun-jdk-${PV} ${P} || die "construct.sh failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   construct.sh failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.15/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'
```

Ja, wie gesagt .. Keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich ist die Version aus gutem Grund nicht mehr im Portage und ich hab hier keine Chance, oder?

----------

## sirro

http://java.sun.com/products/archive/

Kannst du ja von Hand installieren wenn es nicht anders geht. Viel Erfolg.

Schlimm diese Software, die Java so ad absurdum führt. Da kenne ich auch eine...  :Sad: 

BTW: Bei deiner Fehlermeldung fehlt noch irgendwie die Fehlermeldung. Ohne die wird man dir wahrscheinlich nicht helfen können.

----------

## equinox0r

Hi,

danke für die Antwort (Euch allen  :Wink: ).

Die Fehlermeldung ist komplett, hab das so wies auf der Shell rausgelaufen ist reinkopiert.

Von Hand installieren? Wäh! Aber ich werd morgen sehen ob ich in den sauren Apfel beißen muss. Vielleicht schau ich mir aber auch mal diese construct.sh genauer an .. Irgendwie sowas.

Wegen dem Stück Software das Du da kennst .. Das braucht nicht zufällig auch genau diese Javaversion und hat drei Buchstaben?

Grüße  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> Die Fehlermeldung ist komplett, hab das so wies auf der Shell rausgelaufen ist reinkopiert.

 

Ich glaube nicht, dass das komplett ist ... das ist ja nur die Meldung dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist ... und nicht welcher. Die Fehlermeldung ist in der Regel dadrüber ... und das Bereitstellen der build.log kann auch nicht schaden  :Smile: 

----------

## equinox0r

Alright, ich check das morgen nochmal.

Unterdessen ist mir aufgefallen, dass Sun dankenswerterweise RPMs zur Verfügung stellt. So lässt sich das dann zumindest sauber mittels ebuild de-/installieren.

----------

## sirro

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> Von Hand installieren? Wäh!

 

Jo, aber bei Java geht es eigentlich noch. Ist ja nur entpacken und man will man will es ja eh normalerweise nur für das eine Programm einsetzen und generell lieber eine neue und sicherere Version benutzen.

Als paludis-Nutzer habe ich da aber trotzdem importare schätzen gelernt. Damit kriegt man so ein Paket noch ein ganzes Stück sauberer ins System.</werbung>  :Wink: 

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> Wegen dem Stück Software das Du da kennst .. Das braucht nicht zufällig auch genau diese Javaversion und hat drei Buchstaben?

 

Nene. Das braucht 1.4.x und mehr Buchstaben  :Wink: 

----------

